

Ask HN: Review my updated website design - leftnode

About 6 weeks ago, I launched my site and software: Kwolla - http://kwolla.com.<p>The feedback I received from HN was great. I quickly redesigned the site (or rather, bought a template and used that). That got me my first month of solid revenue - http://blog.leftnode.com/entry/first-month-kwolla-sales-report<p>I used that to pay a friend of mine to redo the design. I'd love some thoughts on the new design and how to improve it.<p>The old layout can be seen here: http://blog.leftnode.com/entry/launching-the-new-kwolla.com<p>And the new layout can be seen here:
http://kwolla.com<p>Thanks once again.
======
leftnode
Some links:

[http://blog.leftnode.com/entry/first-month-kwolla-sales-
repo...](http://blog.leftnode.com/entry/first-month-kwolla-sales-report)

<http://blog.leftnode.com/entry/launching-the-new-kwolla.com>

<http://kwolla.com>

